# No NFL Verizon app for rooted users?



## JKBane (Jun 18, 2011)

This week Verizon announced a promo to be to watch games on the NFL app from the Google Play Store. To my (unhappy) surprise I downloaded the app, opened it up and was faced with the popup saying error and the app only supports Verizon phones.

Currently the ROM used on the Galaxy S III is the Official AOKP JB Build 3. Looking like Verizon has snubbed the rooted user.

Anyone known of a work around or mod to be able to use the app? The promo is great (if running a non rooted device).

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## icedmayhem (Jul 9, 2011)

I had a script i downloaded from the forum somewhere that changed the build prop to the touch wiz one and it worked for a bit on bmc's. It hasn't worked since build two and redzone is not free this season. For me no big deal to be honest.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## JKBane (Jun 18, 2011)

icedmayhem said:


> I had a script i downloaded from the forum somewhere that changed the build prop to the touch wiz one and it worked for a bit on bmc's. It hasn't worked since build two and redzone is not free this season. For me no big deal to be honest.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


This weekend its free. Its not a big deal. But would be nice to have the option to watch the games when made free.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## invisiblek (Aug 19, 2011)

found this on xda awhile back, its not the vzw app but its pretty good
i dont think it has live stuff though...

as far as i know its not a pirated or illegal app, but if comes to anyones attention that it is, please let me know and i will remove immediately

http://www.mediafire.com/?tufmd7bq464m6rc


----------



## Chris6 (Aug 8, 2011)

I'm rooted, NFL Mobile works fine for me.









tap'n


----------



## JKBane (Jun 18, 2011)

Chris6 said:


> I'm rooted, NFL Mobile works fine for me.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What is your setup? ROM? Etc

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Nght12 (Feb 17, 2012)

It has to do with the Verizon SSO app that is normally removed on AOSP roms for obvious reasons. If you look in titanium back up it should be there but it can't be restored on a non-touchwiz rom as far as I can tell,


----------



## Chris6 (Aug 8, 2011)

JKBane said:


> What is your setup? ROM? Etc
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


Im currently just rooted stock.

tap'n


----------



## Goose306 (Sep 12, 2011)

This always works...










...course I work for them...


----------



## Spaniard85 (Jun 25, 2011)

It won't work on AOSP ROMs. It works fine on a ROM based on the VZW TW one.


----------



## moosc (Jun 15, 2011)

It works for me. G nexus AOKP build 3 rooted n unlock.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Xparent Cyan Tapatalk 2


----------



## Nick.Tbolt (Aug 14, 2011)

invisiblek said:


> found this on xda awhile back, its not the vzw app but its pretty good
> i dont think it has live stuff though...
> 
> as far as i know its not a pirated or illegal app, but if comes to anyones attention that it is, please let me know and i will remove immediately
> ...


Is that sprint's NFL app? When I go to the play store, it says its not available by my carrier

* Verizon AOKP GS3 *


----------



## PoLoMoTo (Feb 28, 2012)

Does not work for me either


----------



## kingdroid (Jun 14, 2011)

Goose306 said:


> This always works...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


u should get me a job there lol

Sent from my SCH-I535 using RootzWiki


----------



## djj624 (Aug 12, 2011)

I have the same issue. Luckily I work for Cablevision and were launching our red zone/NFL network app in a week. 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TruSteelfan (Jun 9, 2011)

The nfl app will not work on the AOSP roms. You have to use one of the touchwiz roms. I have beans 13 and it works great for me. That is the reason I switched back to a touchwiz rom.


----------



## jhssal (Nov 19, 2011)

TruSteelfan said:


> The nfl app will not work on the AOSP roms. You have to use one of the touchwiz roms. I have beans 13 and it works great for me. That is the reason I switched back to a touchwiz rom.


I'm also on Beans 13 and it works well...


----------



## dirtydroidx (Jul 4, 2011)

TruSteelfan said:


> The nfl app will not work on the AOSP roms. You have to use one of the touchwiz roms. I have beans 13 and it works great for me. That is the reason I switched back to a touchwiz rom.


OK Steelers has anyone tried root keeper and to temp unroot and see if it works?

Tapped from i595 or xt913


----------



## Spaniard85 (Jun 25, 2011)

dirtydroidx said:


> OK Steelers has anyone tried root keeper and to temp unroot and see if it works?
> 
> Tapped from i595 or xt913


It won't. AOSP doesn't have all the components from VZW that thr NFL Mobile app is looking for

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## dirtydroidx (Jul 4, 2011)

Spaniard85 said:


> It won't. AOSP doesn't have all the components from VZW that thr NFL Mobile app is looking for
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


Tapped from i595 or xt913

I'm assuming it checks for system apps, for VZW components ?


----------



## Spaniard85 (Jun 25, 2011)

dirtydroidx said:


> Tapped from i595 or xt913
> 
> I'm assuming it checks for system apps, for VZW components ?


Ya I'm sure that among other things.


----------



## wiseguychacon (Oct 23, 2011)

Im running aokp build 3 and im using nfl mobile just fine. I did find a zip that allows all vzw apps to work on aosp roms. So far has worked on cna also. In fact thats where i found the zip its from jelly belly. Ive been using it all day. I would post a pic but ive had issue posting to the forum and still have had no real help from the forum getting it fixed.







ill post the zip if i find it

Sent from my SCH-I535 using RootzWiki


----------



## TheBiles (Oct 20, 2011)

NFL Mobile is working perfectly on CM10. You just need to flash this file first: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=32146714&postcount=3715

You're welcome.


----------



## wiseguychacon (Oct 23, 2011)

Here ya go found it http://forum.xda-developers.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=1363766&d=1348943488

Sent from my SCH-I535 using RootzWiki


----------



## PoLoMoTo (Feb 28, 2012)

TheBiles said:


> NFL Mobile is working perfectly on CM10. You just need to flash this file first: http://forum.xda-dev...&postcount=3715
> 
> You're welcome.


Froze on boot, wiped caches and seems to have fixed it.


----------



## wiseguychacon (Oct 23, 2011)

Well im on aokp build 3 i know itbworks on cna also guess from other poster works on cm10 too. Glad is working for you now. What i did was clear cache dalvik installed wiped caches again then fixed permissions and reboot all went well from there for me. Those steps are for anyone else trying the zip. Oh i did make a backup first









Sent from my SCH-I535 using RootzWiki


----------



## PoLoMoTo (Feb 28, 2012)

wiseguychacon said:


> Well im on aokp build 3 i know itbworks on cna also guess from other poster works on cm10 too. Glad is working for you now. What i did was clear cache dalvik installed wiped caches again then fixed permissions and reboot all went well from there for me. Those steps are for anyone else trying the zip. Oh i did make a backup first
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Meh backups are for wimps







I like living on the edge, prevents strokes


----------



## M00NEY (Aug 2, 2011)

I don't think it checks for other vzw apps. I'm on Beans13 with all vzw bloat removed and it runs fine for me.


----------



## Spaniard85 (Jun 25, 2011)

TheBiles said:


> NFL Mobile is working perfectly on CM10. You just need to flash this file first: http://forum.xda-dev...&postcount=3715
> 
> You're welcome.


Nice. I figured this was out there somewhere.


----------

